# Service von Rose



## bikulus (31. August 2013)

Hallo
möchte gerne mal den tollen Service von Rose hier erwähnen. Hatte an meinem Uncle ein Problem mit Scheibenbremse. Schnell und einfach Ersatz bekommen. Find ich toll, wenns so läuft, weiter so
Bikulus


----------



## M-o-B (1. September 2013)

Dem schließe ich mich an. Von der Beratung beim Kauf meines neuen Rades bis hin zum Ratz-Fatz-Austausch der Lager meines alten Rades, das ich bei Abholung des neuen einfach mal mitgebracht habe (ohne Werkstatt-Termin, versteht sich) alles astrein.
"Du hast keinen Termin? Ach, das ist doch auch Kleinkram! Nimm dir nen Kaffee, verstau dein neues Rad, wir tauschen das Lager eben aus."

So kann das also gehen. Super. Und eben nicht selbstverständlich!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Serpentinebiker (2. September 2013)

Also ich bin mehr als unzufrieden mit dem Service.
LG Serpentinebiker


----------



## M-o-B (2. September 2013)

Dann teile uns doch mal deine Erfahrungen mit. Ich kann mich - auch abweichend von oben beschriebenen - echt nicht beschweren. Hat in den letzten Jahren immer super funktioniert, wenn ich Unterstützung benötigt habe.


----------



## Serpentinebiker (3. September 2013)

Also generell hab ich die wenig konstruktive Kritik gestern "im Eifer des Gefechts" verfasst, da ich unmittelbar davor mit einem weniger freundlichen Mitarbeiter der Firma Rose telefoniert habe.

 Auf die Frage, ob eine bestimmte Kurbel (Ich besitze hierzu noch keine Vorkenntnisse)an mein Rad passen würde meinte der Angestellte nur stumpf "na wird schon passen", hat jedoch noch kurz die Daten überflogen und revidierte seine Aussage nicht. 

Nach Rücksprache mit dem Händler meines Vertrauens stellte sich heraus, dass die Kurbel nicht passt. Diese Herangehenweise habe ich schon mehrmals bei Rose so erlebt. 

Jedoch hatte ich auch schon positive Erlebnisse mit Rose, wo man sich recht kulant gezeigt hat (ersetzen eines defekt gelieferten Fahrradschlauches)

Die Werkstattpreise sind jedoch völlig überteuert.

LG Serpentinebiker


----------



## chicco81 (3. September 2013)

Also ich bin sehr sehr begeistert vom Service bei Rose und ich denke das ich das derzeit gut beurteilen kann, weil ich seit 4 Wochen auf der Suche nach nem neuen Bike bin und schon mit einigen Leuten zutun hatte.
Zudem hatte ich mich eigentlich schon auf nen anderes Bike festgefahren und hab nur bei Rose angerufen um mal zu schauen was die einem so erzählen. 

An dieser Stelle nochmal herzlichen Dank an Herrn Michael Komm der mich super, mit viel Humor und direkten Aussagen beraten hat.

Keinmal musste ich mir anhören wie ach so toll die Bike´s sind oder das es derzeit nichts vergleichbares gibt, im Gegenteil, er hat sich  bei mir bedankt weil ich die Bike´s gelobt habe. 

Ne gute halbe Stunde hat das Telefonat gedauert und zu keinem Zeitpunkt  hat es sich angehört das Hr.Komm genervt ist.
Das habe ich leider bei anderen Verkäufern/Beratern mehrfach erlebt.

In dem Gespräch habe ich ne Menge an Informationen bekommen, Pro´s und Contra´s bei einigen Teilen die ich eventuell verbauen möchte und super Vorschläge bei Teilen bei denen ich mir noch nicht sicher war.

Und das beste, ich hab noch nichtmal ein Bike gekauft, ich wollte lediglich eine Beratung und eventuell ein Bike probefahren, was Hr. Komm von Anfang an wusste.

Da ich so zufrieden war mit der Beratung, hab ich mir gleich fürs WE ein Granite Chief ausgeliehen, kann es kaum erwarten das es bei mir ankommt und ich es testen kann.
Ich hoffe das es bei mir und dem Bike funkt, dann ab nach Bocholt und nen Bike bestellen.

Gruß chicco


----------



## M-o-B (4. September 2013)

Ging mir ähnlich. Habe mir jetzt das zweite Rad in Bocholt gekauft, jedesmal war die Beratung sehr gut, beim zweiten mal hatte ich - weil ich doch ein wenig hin und her war - mit insgesamt drei Verkäufern zu tun. 

Alle wussten, wovon sie sprechen, man merkte deutlich, dass die auch selber fahren. Freundlich und verbindlich, auch wurden die eigenen Produkte nicht über den grünen Klee gelobt und anderes runter geredet. Mein ursprünglicher Wunsch, mir ggf. ´nen Spezi zuzulegen sorgte weder für ablehnende Kommentare, noch änderte sich an der Beratungshaltung irgend etwas.

Hat alles super gepasst. Und zu den Werkstattpreisen: 17,50 für die Viertelstunde finde ich nicht unbedingt den Superschnapper, aber völlig überteuert ist das wohl auch nicht.
Und in meinem Fall hat man auch bei kleineren Dingen - wie zum Beispiel dem Tausch der Lager - nichts berechnet. Und nach drei Jahren ist ein Lager wohl kaum noch ein Gewährleistungsfall.


----------



## M-o-B (4. September 2013)

Ach ja: von dem Spezi bin ich ja dann auch wieder abgekommen... Fahre jetzt "Root Miller". Dolle Sache, das.


----------



## Cityracer (5. September 2013)

M-o-B schrieb:


> Ging mir ähnlich. Habe mir jetzt das zweite Rad in Bocholt gekauft, jedesmal war die Beratung sehr gut,



das kann ich bestätigen;

bei meiner privaten "wie beraten Versender im Ladenlokal-Tour" hat Bocholt den ersten Platz belegt.

so ne herrlich unaufgeregte und dennoch fundierte Beratung. keine Wettbewerber mies gemacht, kein "nur-heute-noch-da" Verkaufsdruck, was man nicht wusste, wurde kurz nachgesehen. und v.a. freundlich und ansprechbar; und flüchten nicht, wenn man auf einen zu geht...


----------



## Matthew7 (24. Oktober 2013)

Von Rose kann ich auch nur gutes Berichten! Der Laden in Bocholt ist einfach Hammer!!! Eine Erlebniswelt für jeden Biker  Der Service ist gut, die Räder top und ich fahre immer wieder gerne vorbei, einfach auch mal, um nur zu schauen!


----------

